# P21S vs Wynns PearlsRapid shine vs S100 wax



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

I have used the Wynns Pearls rapid shine wax, and have found it to give a glassy finish on my metallic black car.Price $8. 
Problem is, I want more shine!!!!

I have some scratch marks on my clear coat, which have occured after an invasion from the neighbour's cats on my car.They *were not removed either from the Wynns wax, nor the 3m hand glaze that I have previously used.*

So, I discovered this S100 that is for sale at my local Harley shop. Price $18.

Another option I can think of is the P21S. This will be an on line order from the Uk. Price around $65 uncluding shipping and delivery.

I am getting abit concerned though that these "CAT" scratches do not go away, after some repeated polishing.

So, what do the experts say????

Which polish and which wax?????

Maybe Autoglym super resin polish combined with S100 or Pearl's quick wax????

Please note that only a few products are available.

1. Autoglym polish
2. Wynns wax
3. 3m Polish.
4. S100 from Harley shop

I think that the P21S is too expensive, so I will erase that one.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

No wax will solve your scratch problem.
Use this: http://www.properautocare.com/3mperswirmar.html


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Someone correct me, but aren't the S100 and P21S waxes the same, just a different brand (which lets them sell at different prices)? The p21s worked well on my wife's black volvo, but I'm not a total stickler, so I'll let other experts judge.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

You need a true abrasive polish to remove the scratches before using any wax. If you have access to 3M products try their Swirl Mark Remover and then follow with wax. 3M Imperial Hand Glaze is non-abrasive, mostly fillers and oils making your car look shiny.

AFAIK S100 and P21S are the same unless the formula changed recently. I have a jar of S100 from Harley store and can't tell the difference from P21S I used before.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> You need a true abrasive polish to remove the scratches before using any wax. If you have access to 3M products try their Swirl Mark Remover and then follow with wax. 3M Imperial Hand Glaze is non-abrasive, mostly fillers and oils making your car look shiny.
> 
> AFAIK S100 and P21S are the same unless the formula changed recently. I have a jar of S100 from Harley store and can't tell the difference from P21S I used before.


 S100 and P21S are the same. Current rumor mill has them changing formula. But this sounds more like propoganda.

ps I should add, I really like p21s easy application, and looks great!


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

UNfortunately, there is no 3M perfect -it swirl mark remover available here.

The only 3M they have is hand glaze.

How about Autoglym????
Will the autoglym super resin polish remove the light scratches?

This one is available over here, but I have heard that it is very mild and does not give good results relating to clear coat scratch removal.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Fifty_Cent said:


> UNfortunately, there is no 3M perfect -it swirl mark remover available here.
> 
> The only 3M they have is hand glaze.
> 
> ...


 I'd think you'd want to start with the finest polish first and only go heavier if required.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Elwood said:


> I'd think you'd want to start with the finest polish first and only go heavier if required.


This is a good point thanks. I think that the more abrasive the polish is, the more paint it will remove, so this decreases significantly the life span of the paint.

So, the autoglym, maybe a good choice here.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Fifty_Cent said:


> This is a good point thanks. I think that the more abrasive the polish is, the more paint it will remove, so this decreases significantly the life span of the paint.
> 
> So, the autoglym, maybe a good choice here.


The ammount of clear coat removed by a really fine polish is minimal and won't impact the overall lifespan of the paint. If you want to get rid of the fine scratches and swirl marks, a polish of some sort will have to be used.

Can you order 3M Swirl Mark Remover over the internet? I can't get it in my area either, and have to order it. In fact, if I want any real decent product I have to go on line to purchase.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> The ammount of clear coat removed by a really fine polish is minimal and won't impact the overall lifespan of the paint. If you want to get rid of the fine scratches and swirl marks, a polish of some sort will have to be used.
> 
> Can you order 3M Swirl Mark Remover over the internet? I can't get it in my area either, and have to order it. In fact, if I want any real decent product I have to go on line to purchase.


I am too lazy to wait for it to come from abroad. Also, shipping maybe abit expensive. Ad what is the point, if I can get a good product here in Cyprus, like Autoglym, to go through all that hassle.

Has anyone used Autoglym Super Resin polish on the metallic colour, btw?


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Fifty_Cent said:


> I am too lazy to wait for it to come from abroad. Also, shipping maybe abit expensive. Ad what is the point, if I can get a good product here in Cyprus, like Autoglym, to go through all that hassle.
> 
> Has anyone used Autoglym Super Resin polish on the metallic colour, btw?


 Try http://www.autopia-carcare.com/ They have a lot of reviews on car care products including autoglym


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Elwood said:


> Try http://www.autopia-carcare.com/ They have a lot of reviews on car care products including autoglym


Cheers man:beerchug:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Fifty_Cent said:


> UNfortunately, there is no 3M perfect -it swirl mark remover available here.
> 
> The only 3M they have is hand glaze.
> 
> ...


Hmm, if they have the 3M hand glaze, they should have the Perfect-It series too and that is what you are looking for. Ask a good body/paint shop what kind of stuff they are using and where they are getting it from. The 3M stuff is mostly available through stores, where the body shops buy their supplies.

BTW, contact addresses for 3M Greece. I know you are in Cyprus, but maybe you can get it from Greece.

3M Hellas
Kifissias 20, 151 25 Maroussi
Athens Greece
tel (01) 6885300, fax (01) 6843281

3M Hellas
G. Papandreou 54
546 55 Thessaloniki 
Greece
tel (031) 425888, fax (031) 418814


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, if they have the 3M hand glaze, they should have the Perfect-It series too and that is what you are looking for. Ask a good body/paint shop what kind of stuff they are using and where they are getting it from. The 3M stuff is mostly available through stores, where the body shops buy their supplies.
> 
> BTW, contact addresses for 3M Greece. I know you are in Cyprus, but maybe you can get it from Greece.
> 
> ...


Nah, they only have the imperial hand glaze over here.I have called they importer /main dealler and that is what they said. They dont list the whole range of products, they just bring the ones that they "think" will sell most.

It is really strange, but the best polish I was able to trace at the Cyprus market, is the Autoglym Super Resin polish.

The adress for Greece is not really useful, cause they most probably dont do any on line orders. I may as well get the Perfect it swirl remover from an on line shop for the uk or something.

Do you think the Autoglym will work on the fine swirls?


----------

